# SB and bum dimple!



## Emmea12uk

Do any of the other Sb babies have a dimple at the top of their bum cheek join on their backs? :dohh:

lol!! Tom's is huge! I have a little one and any one who saw it always took the pee out of me!


----------



## Tegans Mama

I have honestly not looked! I will in the morning and will let you know :D


----------



## Emmea12uk

you can miss it , it is huge, like his bum crack stops short and starts up again! lol....and mine....


----------



## Tegans Mama

Emmea12uk said:


> ....and mine....

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Alexis

its funny, i have a pretty large dimple right above my crack too. but not IN it. i think thats what you were saying. forgive me if im wrong!! :dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## Deb&Matilda

the dimple is spina bifida occulta xxx lots of people live with sb and dont even know they have it it is that mild xxx matilda as one just under her opening xxx and since matilda my niece as been diagnoised as having occulta xxx so it is in the family xx even though that doesnt cause any problems at all so dont worry about it xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

so i have occulta???


----------



## Tegans Mama

Its possible Em but not certain, I wouldn't guarantee it until you had it checked by a doctor! But they do say SB is sometimes hereditary, I have often thought that maybe I have occulta and that is where Tegan gets hers from.


----------



## Deb&Matilda

i didnt want to worry anyone as it is absolutely nothing to worry about xx whenm my sister took my niece the doctor just said oh yes it does look like occulta and that was it xx they dont test for it or anything because apparantly it is that common and people never need to know or suffer xxx 
So please dont worry yourself to death about it xx
I was just pointing it out xx
Really sorry for worrying you xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

you havent worried me. It crossed mind loads of times before tom was even born, the dimple just made me think about it again.

I reckon you and me have a similiar evening routine, you are always on when i am!


----------



## Deb&Matilda

haha i know when she is in bed always come here and facebook to see whast is going on xx


----------



## lynz

im worried now my daughter has a sacral dimple but then again so do i :dohh:


----------



## Emmea12uk

i dont think it is anything to worry about! I'll let you know what the doc says when i see them next. I will also have some genetics results that might shed some light!


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Oh goodness what have I said now everyone seems worried xxx 
Trust me to open a great big hole xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

haha! try talking about weaning babies under 6 months old in the weaning forum - that opens up a huge hole!!!!! I sware there is a bunch of witches in there who just cant wait to pounce on anyone who DARES bring up the subject!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Emmea12uk said:


> haha! try talking about weaning babies under 6 months old in the weaning forum - that opens up a huge hole!!!!! I sware there is a bunch of witches in there who just cant wait to pounce on anyone who DARES bring up the subject!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I agree they are very harsh lol. Some people do seem to get a little bit.. er holier than thou lol! I was going to post a question the other day.. and then I decided not to. Lol


----------



## Deb&Matilda

haha some people are soooo againat it x it makes me laugh but my mum always said you know your own child when they are ready for something new every child is different xx she as tried some jars but no a lover but likes rusk xx


----------



## sweetnSimple

They say that women who have a dimple or 2 above their butt are carrier's of SB occulta. My mom has them and im 35 and was diagnosed 8 yrs ago with occulta where in 5 spots my sine does not join. I played sports all my life and it has never affected me except when i got into 3 car accidents in my 20's it brought out pain(arthritis) that normally i would not get until i was in my late 60's,70's 80's..it brought it out now.. dont have the dimple's but my youngest daughter (now 7) she has it in 2 spots..i think occulta is the herriditary one and the other is folic acid deficiancy and neuro growth...

And yes no need to worry i lead a very great & active life and my lil girl is very active too ...it can just cause issue's when ur old and well when you old everything u do hurts ..lol atleast thats what my parents tell me..lol


----------



## Tegans Mama

All forms of SB can be hereditary. I have a cousin who has it - and I took folic acid, yet my baby still ended up with SB. I have the dimples on my back/bum, and I sincerely believe that Tegan got her SB from me.


----------



## Deb&Matilda

I took folic acid too xx but matilda got SB xx even tho I think it is just one of them things xx
I just wish local hospital wouldnt make it out to be a reason to kill babies as far enough they have their problems but who doesnt xxx When you have spent time on a brain surgery ward you come to realise their is a lot of child worse off but who are still happy xxxx and I dont mean that horrible everyone deserves a chance to live xxx


----------



## Tegans Mama

I agree Deb, we have seem babies a lot worse off than tegan when she was in hospital. It isnt a reason to kill a child - they are still beautiful!


----------



## sweetnSimple

So very true i know my mom took it and so did I..but i have it and so does my daughter..mine is rare as it is in 5 different spots and my daughter has in the same spot 2 vertebrae My doc just told me one form was heriditary and one wasnt but then again he isnt a specialist many children with SB can lead very good lives and have parents who love them and make their lives amazing...And Deb you are so right just because a child has SB or anything else doesnt give a hospital a right to terminate or anything...I work on a Neuro unit and there is always someone Children or adult worse off..

An u r so right everyone derserves a chance no matter what!!!


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Im glad no one took it the wrong way about other people being worse as I didnt mean it nasty but as I lady in the hospital told me after her son had a brain tumor and was completely paralysied from the head down and could move you always look around the room and see someone worse xxx


----------



## sweetnSimple

Well it is true in life in general there is always someone worse off than you..and how you said it was perfect..When my daughter went in for brain surgery i was terrified as she was 22mths old and in our room we had a lil baby 8 weeks old going for his 2nd heart surgery and was not expected to make it...my girl was fine in the end andthis lil boy made it through but it really hit me that there are always someone else that is worse off..and love what you have and be thankful for all that you have!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Nah hun it is a very genuine statement, At one point in time I will admit Tegan was the worst on the ward, When Tegan had her infection (Staphylococcus aureus) that is also when she had her fit (or 2 or 3, they are not sure how many it was) but she almost died, it was horrible, and when they put that horrible EVD in.. And we weren't allowed to hold her for a whole week! Until we told them the surgeon said we could clamp the EVD and pick her up.. then they took it out yay!


----------



## Emmea12uk

they way i look at it is, if your child was born and it couldnt move its legs, or its heart didnt beat properly, you wouldnt write it off - so why do it before it is born?? 

ESPECIALLY if as they told me, they had no way of knowing exactly how bad it was going to be - or put another way - how mild?


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Oh I know them bloody EVDs are horrible Matilda pulled one out herself even tho she pulled her Hickman line out of her chest which she shouldnt have been able to as it was stitched in and she laughed xxx It was funny but not funny she really doesnt like tubes in her xxx but even tho I loved her Hichman line was so nice not to have to watch people trying to find Veins xx
So sorry to hear Teagan nearly died them infections can be soooo nasty xxx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Yeah.. I knew from the start we would 'keep' T (sounds like there was another option for us doesn't it?) but even after that, when I was 24 weeks the doctor said "After today you won't be able to do anything about it, if you want a termination we have to do it soon"... WHAT? I have said everytime I saw him I did not want to terminate!!!!!! Idiots


----------



## Samantha675

Brennan and I both have sacral dimples. Interesting.


----------



## louise1302

sorry to gatecrash

my son is nearly 11 and when he was bor the doc said he had a scahral dimple and pin point hole and this was a indicator of sb he got a consultant to come and see him and he shone a torch in the hole and told me as the hole was closed off at the bottom it was nothing to worry about and nothing more was mentioned
does this mean my son carries sb or is he fine am a bit confused
thanks in advance
xx


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Oh I think everyone is noticing something that isnt always there a dimple is one sign but the big one is apparantly a hairy spot xx please can everyone try and stop worrying Im sure we are all seeing enough doctors that if there was something to worry about they have told you xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

mine is hairy - and it is nothing to worry about! not occulta! If you worry about it, make sure you take your folic acid!


----------



## Samantha675

Oh I am not worried. I have never had any problems and they did loads of checking when Bren was born at the hospital. I just never knew that sacral dimples were so common.


----------



## louise1302

im not worried about it as i said he is nearly 11 and has no issues i was just wondering and have noticed that they seem to be pretty common


----------

